# Need some help with lgb mts



## hbk409 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was looking at setting up a multi train set as of right now with just 2 locos and expand in the future. I want to have electronically controlled switches so i dont have to do in manually. I currently have a lgb 55015 remote with its wireless adaptor that I won from ebay, if I get the 55005 central station would I be able to accomplish this or do I need other items to control the switches, signals and lights?


----------

